# Regular Stress test



## peeya (Feb 17, 2010)

Please help! I need to know what code should I bill with if a patient has a regular stress test. 

Not a Stress Echocardiography.

Thanks


----------



## maysons1703 (Feb 17, 2010)

93015


----------



## Theresa Yeager (Feb 22, 2010)

It depends on where the patient is having the stress test. The 93015 is if the physician owns all equipment and supervises the stress, reads, and interps it.
My physician does not own equipment he performs stress test at hospital and I can bill the 93016 and 93018.  HOpe that helps. Teri


----------



## sdunaway1 (Feb 22, 2010)

would you use 93015 and 93306 if you were doing a stress echo in the office then?


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 22, 2010)

A stress echo in the office would be reported with 93351


----------



## jlb102780 (Feb 23, 2010)

Theresa Hartlage said:


> It depends on where the patient is having the stress test. The 93015 is if the physician owns all equipment and supervises the stress, reads, and interps it.
> My physician does not own equipment he performs stress test at hospital and I can bill the 93016 and 93018.  HOpe that helps. Teri



I agree with Theresa


----------

